# My mare keeps getting poop in her tail!



## GreySorrel (Mar 5, 2012)

One of my draft mares has a very short dock so she poops on her tail. To keep it clean, I condition it, braid it up and it stays a lot cleaner that way. Every few weeks I take it out, brush it out and recondition to keep it from getting dry and breaking off


----------



## ciscorox (Sep 8, 2013)

GreySorrel said:


> One of my draft mares has a very short dock so she poops on her tail. To keep it clean, I condition it, braid it up and it stays a lot cleaner that way. Every few weeks I take it out, brush it out and recondition to keep it from getting dry and breaking off


I never really thought of braiding it because the top is still a bit short and scraggly from a previous pasture mate chewing on it. I'll try and braid it but honestly I have no idea how long it will stay like that..


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ciscorox said:


> I never really thought of braiding it because the top is still a bit short and scraggly from a previous pasture mate chewing on it. I'll try and braid it but honestly I have no idea how long it will stay like that..


Only braid below the tail bone and don't do it wet. Braid to the bottom and roll it up or put it in an old sock and wrap with Vet Wrap. Take it down every couple of weeks and that should help a lot.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bffvYgQJ_QE


----------



## ciscorox (Sep 8, 2013)

Dreamcatcher Arabians said:


> Only braid below the tail bone and don't do it wet. Braid to the bottom and roll it up or put it in an old sock and wrap with Vet Wrap. Take it down every couple of weeks and that should help a lot.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bffvYgQJ_QE


ah ok thanks haha I thought you meant a french braid!


----------



## Dreamcatcher Arabians (Nov 14, 2010)

ciscorox said:


> ah ok thanks haha I thought you meant a french braid!


No, watch the video, she does an excellent job of putting the tail up and explaining what she's doing.


----------



## loosie (Jun 19, 2008)

If she's getting poo in her tail, it's likely she has too runny poo, which is more than a cosmetic concern. If it's just occasional, could be that she's just had a spot of over rich feed/pasture or such, no worries, but if it's chronic I'd be looking at her diet & gut health.


----------



## AbbeyX (Dec 1, 2015)

A mare's conformation "back there" can be related to this too. Or if she's had babies there are things that can happen during birth that can change the nature of the exits back there too if not taken care of in time.


----------



## klstarrs (Dec 8, 2015)

loosie said:


> If she's getting poo in her tail, it's likely she has too runny poo, which is more than a cosmetic concern. If it's just occasional, could be that she's just had a spot of over rich feed/pasture or such, no worries, but if it's chronic I'd be looking at her diet & gut health.


I'd agree with this, her diet may not be quite right.. if her 'poo' is fairly solid that breaks up a bit when it hits the floor then it won't make her tail yucky.

She may need a bit of an adjustment on the forage side of things but do remember any feed changes you make must be over a good month-6 weeks so her stomach bacteria can adjust to the change.


----------



## HReynolds (Dec 14, 2015)

*Tail bags*

I would buy or make home made tie in tail bags! theyre so quick and easy to use and will help your mare grow an amazingly thick and healthy tail! 
You dont even have to worry about taking them out to ride!


----------



## annie92311 (Jun 2, 2015)

using a tail bag should help (whilst she's in the paddock) snaggy hods has one that you plait into the tail to keep it in (if she has a tendency to lose them like my boy does), plaiting the tail should also help, just use a strong elastic so the plait doesn't fall out. Good luck!


----------

